# The Reformation's Light - Encouraging Writings from the Reformers



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 27, 2009)

A new work has just been completed for Reformation Day – *“The Reformation’s Light – Encouraging Writings from the Reformers”* by Latimer, Knox, Calvin and Beza.

These are selected writings in encouraging the church in a number of areas including salvation, church discipline, misplaced faith, sound doctrine and the supremacy of Jesus Christ as sovereign Judge of the World.

The paperback book runs 208 pages, and a digital copy is also available.

The book: http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/TRL.htm 

The digital copy: http://www.apuritansmind.com/CD/DigitalBooks.htm 

(Note - we are currently working on a 1200 page work (maybe 2 volumes!) on _Select Memoirs of the Puritans _- which is outstanding. I'm hoping to have that finished in two weeks.)


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 27, 2009)

So many books, so little time.

That's why I thought the tag for Puritan Publications was so fitting - "Expanding the Kingdom of God one book at a time."

I wish we had the capability to create 1000 books at a time! 

One at a time will have to suffice.


----------



## dudley (Sep 27, 2009)

*Thank you for this recomendation.*

Dr McMahon,

I intend to get this book. It looks good. I have been a Presbyterian in NJ since 2007. I have done a major study of the reformation and all the reformers.

It is what brought me into the Protestant fold. I was a roman catholic prior.

Just a further note on this book. I have found in my studies that the method of argumentation by many Roman catholic scholars and theologians is to attack the character of the reformers instead of dealing with the evidence or the substance of the argument Luther Calvin, Knox and all the Protestant reformers presented. 

I have found that many rc theologians attack the credibility of Reformation appealing to the character of Martin Luther , John Calvin etc. Thus making roman catholic scholarship on the Protestant Reformation incapable of making true valid and objective judgments. They attack on the character of the person in order to discredit his argument. I have found Protestant scholarship to be truly more objective and valid. It is one of the reasons that led me to become a Protestant.

The writings of the Reformers themselves hold the marrow and the blessing of the Reformation. RC scholarship does not present a valid view of the reformers and /or the Protestant Reformation.

In Faith,
Dudley


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 27, 2009)

Dudley,

I find that reading first sources, instead of others who just quote them, is very important in dealing with the early Fathers, Reformation and Puritan writings.

Oftentimes much of thier information is a bit more difficult to wade through, but worth it to find out thier mind on a particular issue.

RCs have been taught to proof text without context.


----------



## Reformed Rush (Sep 27, 2009)

Brother McMahon,

Your efforts and productions are to be commended, and I am considering which version of Blake's "The Covenant Of God" to order.

However, these announcements and solicitations to sell books, have appeared on this board on the Sabbath Day.

It seems it would be in better taste and in keeping with the sabbatical spirit promoted by PB, to advertise and promote your wares following the Lord's Day.

Just my reaction and opinion.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 2, 2009)

Reformed Rush said:


> Brother McMahon,
> 
> Your efforts and productions are to be commended, and I am considering which version of Blake's "The Covenant Of God" to order.
> 
> ...


 
You are right. It won't happen again. Forgive me. 

I often do my best webwork at night, and late Lord's Day I have ample time to accomplish much where during the week I don't. I'll wait, though, to post them the day after. Thanks for the encouragement on that!


----------

